

Show HN: HotelWalla, the first hotel widget for event organizers. - josuegio
http://www.hotelwalla.com/

======
josuegio
Hi guys! let me introduce to you HotelWalla the first hotel widget for event
organizers... please give us your feedback! :) We need it...
hello@hotelwalla.com

